#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  December Member of the Month

## Froggy

Sung to the tune of "You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch" by Dr. Seuss.

It's time for member, of the month.
It's time to celebrate.
As we honour a cool member whom we think is really great. Yes this month.
For this honour this guy should not have had to wait.

Yes we love him, oh this month.
Even though we think him weird.
There are many times he itches from his fuzzy scratchy beard, oh this month.
And when we chose him you could hear as the staff all cheered.

He likes to roleplay, yes this month.
He has five active RPs.
He also likes to blog a bit for all the site to see, yes this month.
Night of the Raven and The Rift are just two of his active RPs.

He's on fire, in this month.
He sets the site ablaze.
He is truly awesome in everything he plays, in this month.
So please join me now as we as we shout out loud to all the world. We. Love. Craze!

Congratulations, in this month.
We hope you never leave.
So enjoy all the accolades that you're about to receive for this month.
Our lives are better with you here because you're amazing and awesome and that's something everyone should believe.

----------


## .Karma.

@Craze;

Congrats boo!! <3 <3

----------


## Nazgul

Well earned Sir Craze.

----------


## Craze

Thank you guys! Cannot express enough gratitude for you all and this site <3

----------


## Kris

Well deserved  ::D:

----------


## Splat

*claps profusely*

----------


## MidKnight

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Scottie

YOU DID IT!!

----------


## trouble.muffin

Woohoo!! Congrats, Craze. This is certainly well-deserved.  :luv:

----------


## Merry



----------


## asharasahara

Congrats, Craze.  :^_^:

----------


## Mysteria

I'm happy to see you got MotM Craze

----------

